# Time Travel Recommendations?



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I read through another discussion thread on time travel, and it got me to thinking that I've never really read a time travel sci-fi novel (aside form H. G. Wells' original). I'm a giant nerd, but this has somehow eluded me. So does anyone have any time travel recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The excellent Fritz Leiber's _Changewar_ stories and his novel _The Big Time_ are well worth a look.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like Monique Martin's series:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lord Kalvan of Otherwhen and other stuff by H Beam Piper.

Lest Darkness Fall by L. Sprague deCamp 

Guns of the South by Harry Turtledove 

If you are willing to order old used paperbacks, Mixed Doubles by Daniel da Cruz is excellent, though out of print 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Time-After-The-Pastmaster-ebook/dp/B0077F0I4O/

I like this one because it doesn't use an actual time travel device

There are more due out this fall as well so it IS a series!

And a surprise.... The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger was another suggestion I had but I just checked it for a link and it is NOT on kindle! Isn't that strange....


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a huge time-travel geek.  Some of my favorites:

Connie Willis: Doomsday Book, To Say Nothing of the Dog, Blackout & All Cear
Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. Kind of a romance, but much more.
Orson Scott Card: Pastwatch, The Redemption of Christopher Columbus
Ted Chiang: Stories of Your Life. This one feels like time travel, but really isn't. One of my favorite stories of all time:

There are also some good time-travel anthologies on Kindle. Here's one I've read: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Travel-Stories-Century-ebook/dp/B000FC2OAM/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344977299&sr=1-4&keywords=best+time+travel


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I second _Pastwatch_! I'm racking my brains for suggestions, but I realize that I've become more of an alt-history girl than a time travel one!

I don't reccomend the new Stephen King book. I make it through about 1/2 of it and got too frustrated to continue.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_The Anubis Gates_ by Tim Powers. If older books (1950s in the case) are okay, I'd also recommend _The End of Eternity_ by Isaac Asimov. Both are personal favourites.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

laa0325 said:


> I'm a huge time-travel geek.  Some of my favorites:
> 
> Connie Willis: Doomsday Book, To Say Nothing of the Dog, Blackout & All Cear
> Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. Kind of a romance, but much more.
> ...


While I will not be shelling out 14 dollars for that anthology, it did remind me of another book I like.

_Replay_ by Ken Grimwood. The main character keeps reliving portions of his life. Made me wonder what I'd do in that situation.
_The Man Who Folded Himself_ is a classic, but I didn't really enjoy it.

If you're not limiting to just amazon availables, _Thrice Upon a Time _ by James P. Hogan is one of my favorites. I;m pretty sure it's available in e-book from baen. But one of the amusing things is that it's set about "now" and it's got a few things wrong. It's not a true "travel" book, more a time "manipulating" book. Hogan's _The Proteus Operation_ is more time travel, but not available on e-book.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

The Mirror by Marlys Millhiser is a favorite of mine from back in my teenage years. I don't believe it's in ebook format. I've bought three copies of the book. The first two got loaned out and never made it back home.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While not a time-travel book per se, it includes time travel as a significant part of the story: Singularity Sky


A much more light-hearted look at the subject: The Technicolor Time Machine


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: A favorite of mine but unfortunately not enKindled or even still in print: Roadmarks, by Roger Zelazny. If you can find a used or library copy, give it a look (not a typical sci-fi time-travel story by any means).


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

Arthur Clarke's Light of Other Days came to mind first for me. It's a little different than the usual time travel scenarios, which made it an excellent read.

http://www.amazon.com/Light-Other-Days-Arthur-Clarke/dp/0006483747/ref=sr_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344992051&sr=1-19&keywords=time+travel+light


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I love time travel books and there are many of them, but they are often sub-genres of a main genre. Without knowing your preferred genre, I'll just throw out a few.

I read one last week called Shift It's a mix of science fiction and thriller.

If you're looking more for a YA novel with an interesting time travel twist, you could try Portal

Both of those books are the first in series, btw, so if you love them, there is more where they came from.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

An enthusiastic second for Leiber's THE BIG TIME and his Change War stories. And if you'd like a nice sampling of these, check out the Library of America website. LoA is doing a 2-volume set of science fiction novels from the 50s, and there's a companion page for the set; there's an appreciation of Leiber's THE BIG TIME from Neil Gaiman and there's a link to 5 of Leiber's Change War stories.
Link: http://www.loa.org/sciencefiction/appreciation/gaiman.jsp
And the extra material for the other novels in the set is worth checking out too.

Also recommended:
Richard Matheson's BID TIME RETURN (aka SOMEWHERE IN TIME), Jack Finney's collection ABOUT TIME, Robert Silverberg's HAWKSBILL STATION, Ray Bradbury's "A Sound of Thunder," Robert Heinlein's "All You Zombies," Harlan Ellison's "One Life, Furnished in Early Poverty," Alan Brennert's TIME AND CHANCE, and while it's not precisely a time travel story the device at its center is close enough to qualify (imho) Bob Shaw's "Light of Other Days." Just a few of the top of my head.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Julian May's Many Colored Land is probably my favorite time travel I've read recently and it's the first of a series. It features people from the future traveling into the past, so you get cool futuristic aspects along with the time travel stuff. Word of warning, they are a bit pricey for eBooks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Warning about Many Colored Land. It is a LONG book and as Coral said, it is the first book in a series, and leaves a lot of unresolved threads. I liked it, but not enough to want to shell out for the rest of the series.

I'm not sure if I consider Eric Flint's Grantville series time travel or alt-history, but 1632 is available from baen as a free download. 1632 is a stand-alone that took off and spawned a whole new universe, which i've gotten a bit tired of, but the original is still on my repeat read list.

And if you're a Star Trek fan, there is are a few ST time travel novels that i reccomend. Two follow ups to the ST episode Tommorrow is Yesterday exist, 
Yesterday's Son

and Tomorrow is Yesterday


In addition, there's an early history ST novel titled Strangers from the Sky that has Kirk, Spock, Gary Mitchell, Lee Kelso and Dr. Elizabeth Dehner going back in time to Earth in the 21st Century. 

but my favorite ST time travel novel is titled Ishmael.


It has Spock separated from the Enterprise and sent back to post Civil War Washington Territory. I recently figured out another tie-in with a different TV series with this book, if you wanna know, PM me, I don't wanna spoil it for others.

I bought all the ST books when I first got my kindle (actually, i bought my kindle so that I could get the ST books as e-books), and they were a little cheaper then.

Wow, for someone who said she didn't like time travel, i've come up with a few.


----------



## funnycat (Dec 30, 2010)

I've only read one time travel book so far but I really enjoyed it. It's called "The Wizard Of Time" and it's a young adult fantasy.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wizard-Time-Book-ebook/dp/B005DVJPLQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1345065346&sr=8-1


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Has someone mentioned The Time Travellers Wife. Great twist on the idea of time travel, and made to seem, if not normal at least believable. And a very convincing love story to boot


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Audrey Finch said:


> Has someone mentioned The Time Travellers Wife. Great twist on the idea of time travel, and made to seem, if not normal at least believable. And a very convincing love story to boot


I was about to mention that! One of my favourite books. However, the element of time travelling (like changing the past, creating parallel universes...) isn't explicit.

Anyway, watch Star Trek and you'll see more time travel. It's interesting how they try their best not to "corrupt" the past in some episodes, and in some, they do it openly (Star Trek: First Contact).


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Timeline - Micheal Crichton (much better book than movie)
Guns of the South - Harry Turtledove (somebody did their research and the Southerners here are not the 2D characters one would expect.)
A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court - You can't get any more classic than going all the way back to a book written by Mark Twain.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Connie Willis's _Blackout_ and _All Clear_ are about historians from a future Oxford who end up stranded in World War II.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed this short story ($0.99):



Even though it's just a short story, there was a good dose of time-twist-conundrums.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

'Time and Again' by Jack Finney.  One of my top 10 favorite novels.  In Stephen Kings 11/22/63, another good choice, King mentions that he was going to dedicate the book to Finney but a new granddaughter was born, so that was that.  King called 'Time and Again' the ultimate time travel book.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

The Technicolour Time Machine by Harry Harrison.
Amusing and historical at the same time.

The Door Into Summer by Robert A. Heinlein.
A romance over time.

A World Out of Time  (aka Rammer) By Larry Niven.
A guy frozen to prevent him dying of cancer wakes up as a starship pilot eventually at the end of time.

Lightning by Dean Koontz.
A Nazi plot to change the future and win WWII.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a list of time travel stories before H.G. Wells.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

David George wrote a trilogy in the Star Trek original series called Crucible
Simply excellent- it'd be great if the publisher would consider making THAT trilogy an omnibus edition on kindle ( but it's still probably making them a good deal of money as three separate books so......)
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Provenance-Unnumbered-ebook/dp/B000JMKRG6/

Also Christopher Bennett has a few time travel books out that feature the original cast
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Forgotten-History-ebook/dp/B005GG0KLM

Also I heard that Allen Appel ( who already has a Time Travel novel on kindle: Time After Time (The Pastmaster)) is going to be releasing a few more in that series this Fall)
http://www.amazon.com/Time-After-The-Pastmaster-ebook/dp/B0077F0I4O/
So lots of cool stuff to hunt for


----------



## Pieter (Sep 28, 2012)

I just love the idea of time traveling. In fact it would be the so awesome to do! that said, I have read only the The Didymus Contingency by Jeremy Robinson. It does provide an interesting premise though...


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot this series!!!! Well worth the read.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Two that haven't been mentioned yet are _The Lincoln Hunters_ by Wilson Tucker, which I enjoyed a lot, and _The Year of the Quiet Sun_ also by Tucker. TYOTQS was nominated for both a Nebula and a Hugo in 1970. I remember it as being disquieting, but effective.

Neither is ebooked. 

Mike


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

nmg222 said:


> 'Time and Again' by Jack Finney. One of my top 10 favorite novels. In Stephen Kings 11/22/63, another good choice, King mentions that he was going to dedicate the book to Finney but a new granddaughter was born, so that was that. King called 'Time and Again' the ultimate time travel book.


I second TIME AND AGAIN by Jack Finney. It's a classic . . . but apparently not available on Kindle.


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

http://amzn.com/B001E5JABU

A Highlander For Christmas by Sandy Blair!

This is a different time travel book as the hero comes forward to modern days. And who wouldn't want to find a naked Highland warrior in their bedroom late one snowy night? You will laugh at all the craziness in this book. Shed some tears, too! If you've never read Sandy Blair's books you are in for a treat!


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoyed Michael Crichton's Timeline. In fact, I re-read it twice I think.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I know it's been mentioned, but I have to cast my vote with The Time Traveler's Wife.  Yes, it does not really involve a time machine, but it's excellent.  Also, Stephen King's last novel about Kennedy 11/23/63 was one of his best.


----------



## Basia (Jul 17, 2012)

I just finished Clockwise (it's the first book in a YA time travel series), and I liked it so well, I got Clockwiser, the second book. I really enjoy Elle Strauss' writing. It's funny and well-plotted.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

Timline by Crichton is a fun read.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All enjoyable for various reasons. On the latter two, it gave me a sense of what living in the past times was like. The experiences of the characters in King's novel as they lived through the Cuban Missile Crisis was particularly powerful for me, and those who remember have told me it's an accurate portrayal. Wells' visions of the distant future were troubling but thought-provoking.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Diana Gabaldon's Outlander Series!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

This was an excellent selection by my bookclub earlier this year. We all enjoyed it. It's time travel with the Titantic kind of as a backdrop, we loved it.

The Time Travel Journals: Shipbuilder by Marlene Dotterer


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone here on the KBs recommended the Chronological Man and I really dug it. It is kind of a steampunk Dr. Who. It might not have enough time travel for your taste, but after I read it, I went out and bought everything else the author has written.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

Heinlein's _The Door Into Summer _(already mentioned, but seconded) - it's my favourite sci fi book, and was also my dad's. 
Asimov's _The End of Eternity_


----------

